# Big Bud x Northern Lights



## (-)_(-) (Feb 7, 2007)

IS this stuff easy 2 grow indoors?? how long does it take to vegetate and flower? wats the yield like? wats the smoke like?? 
also could u tell the same stuff about ak-47??

- and wat r some other trustworthy seed websites other than nirvana?


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Feb 8, 2007)

BBxNL is just that, very easy to grow and a good high. if you have ever smoked BB the high is not the best. they crossed it with NL to give a better high. you get a big yield and not lose much of the NL high. good plant for a beginner. try planet skunk.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Feb 8, 2007)

wat about ak-47??


----------



## nathenking (Sep 21, 2008)

BBxNL is simple to grow. Harvest in week 9 or 10 for best results. Smells citricy and yields a good amount. Like the previous post, this strain is really easy to grow. I found that it didnt need much nutes in hydro. You can get away with 1000 to 1200 ppm at max and still have a good yield. Hope this helps


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

(-)_(-) said:


> wat about ak-47??


i have never smoked ak47. i have ordered 3 reg seeds which will be at my house when i get home from work.

from what ive heard this strain is one of the best. everything ive read about it is brilliant. the high, the ease of the grow, the color, the density and the bag appeal and also the yield!

i hope i get 3 females.

but if u are looking at buying some seeds, try an get AK47, i bet u wont be disapointed. and be careful not to order ak48... that stuff is everything ak47 isnt (apparently)


----------



## BUDGI (Sep 26, 2008)

first time growing BB growing hydro so I should use less nutes than some other strains I grew always followed chart on bottle on mls per gal also just looking at plants overall color and health looking forward to this strain


----------



## bigdog (Nov 10, 2008)

drchronic.com is the best place to find seeds you can find almost every seed company that has won a canibis cup thair selling seeds. they buy in bulk so alot of the time the seeds will be cheeper than at the actual seed bank web sight. they have over 500 diferent seeds. and big budx nl is a good all round strain big bud size with nl dankness not stinky and not to tall. if growing outdoors veg for 1-1 1/2 months. then transplant. inside induse flower when it is half as high as the grow room. beacuse big bud is mostly sativa it will tend to strech. an about AK 47. AK means afgan kush and 47 is the project # it came from. so this is a realy eazy to grow vary stony plant couch lock all the way.


----------



## sgr42o (Nov 10, 2008)

I vegged mine for only 16 days. It grew very bushy (24inches wide, 25inches tall) and had a very mellow fruity citrus smell to it. The leaves were short and fat. Unfortunately this was my first somewhat successful grow and I suspect the MG soil and heat caused it not to do too well. It's in its fifth week of flowering and the buds are still pretty small. The leaves are curled up a bit at the ends with rust on various leaves. I'm not too sure whats wrong and I've tried nearly everything so I'm just going to accept what I get and move on. (White widow in the mail)

Before this grow I had three plants but had to kill them off because I had to move. They looked the complete opposite of my current plant; tall and lanky with long sativa leaves.


----------



## CannaBoss (Dec 19, 2008)

NL x BB is one of my favorites of all time! I veg to 24'' in a 7 gal soil container with a tomato cage. I top early for multiple colas, and supercrop as well, to get all the tops even height.
I usually get 5-6 oz. per lady. Slight skunk sweet flavor, very resinous, even small buds have density. I let it go 9 weeks, flush the last week. 
I've done 9 plants under 1 1000 and got 2.8 lbs. I love it!
I even had a grow once that was left in the dark for 10 days during mid flower, ( evacuated during forrest fire in SoCal) came back and they still friggin grew! I was blown away! highly recommended


----------



## dannyking (Mar 7, 2009)

CannaBoss said:


> NL x BB is one of my favorites of all time! I veg to 24'' in a 7 gal soil container with a tomato cage. I top early for multiple colas, and supercrop as well, to get all the tops even height.
> I usually get 5-6 oz. per lady. Slight skunk sweet flavor, very resinous, even small buds have density. I let it go 9 weeks, flush the last week.
> I've done 9 plants under 1 1000 and got 2.8 lbs. I love it!
> I even had a grow once that was left in the dark for 10 days during mid flower, ( evacuated during forrest fire in SoCal) came back and they still friggin grew! I was blown away! highly recommended



That sounds great man. Whats the high like from thee ladies??? Where did you acquire your seeds?


----------



## delstele (Mar 7, 2009)

I dunno who started the myth that BB is not very potent..If grown correctly it will produce some of the best smoke you will ever partake in..Don't believe all that you read on the web!


----------



## Mrmo123 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got bbxNL I want to put 18 of Tham in my 4x4tent with a 600 hps I want to get about two lb what you guys think


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> BBxNL is just that, very easy to grow and a good high. if you have ever smoked BB the high is not the best. they crossed it with NL to give a better high. you get a big yield and not lose much of the NL high. good plant for a beginner. try planet skunk.


DO NOT TRY PLANET SKUNK!!!!!!! I got ripped off TWICE by them...paid for seeds that NEVER arrived.


----------



## JiuJiu (May 14, 2012)

I have some of this going right now and I have to say I'm impressed. I will post an update in a few weeks.


----------



## s00thsayer (May 16, 2013)

Grew this and it turned out REALLY BADLY! Experienced grower had lots of success with martian mean green, critical mass, chronic etc... This was the worst grow i've ever done, not sure what went wrong


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 2, 2013)

s00thsayer said:


> Grew this and it turned out REALLY BADLY! Experienced grower had lots of success with martian mean green, critical mass, chronic etc... This was the worst grow i've ever done, not sure what went wrong


 yet this "First time grower" https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/652703-too-much-led-likely-cause.html I don't get it, anyway this is going to be my next strain.


----------



## mellow j (Jul 28, 2015)

Growing NL X BB atm. Shes 29 days into flower. Starting to get stacking flowers with density coming in. Low smell, although if you pinch a top, and put your knoseon Iit, you get a slight skunk, citrus smell. Im just wondering howlong Iits gonna be till it finishes. Seedfinder says 56 fays, but her I am at 29 days, and have 10 % amber trichs, I shit you not.
Can anyone chime in on femanized non auto of this strains finish time???

Peace


----------



## highlando (Jun 17, 2017)

(-)_(-) said:


> IS this stuff easy 2 grow indoors?? how long does it take to vegetate and flower? wats the yield like? wats the smoke like??
> also could u tell the same stuff about ak-47??
> 
> - and wat r some other trustworthy seed websites other than nirvana?


The nl x bb is doing the best out of my plants i think and candy kush auto from auto seeds


----------

